# update kernel 2.6.17 auf 2.6.18: jetzt ALSA ... [solved]

## _eckobar_

hallo leute!

habe gestern das erste mal meinen kernel upgedatet! war eigentlich auch wenig spektakulär, weil gentoo eh für alles eine doku hat. siehe http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml LOB LOB LOB.

hab vorher einen 2.6.17-r8 gehabt, jetzt fahre ich einen 2.6.18-r3 kernel. zur sound wiedergabe verwende ich build in kernel module ALSA mit dem Intel AC chipset. hatte bei dem *17 kernel keine probleme. wiedergabe funktioniert zwar bei dem 18er kernel auch, nur hören sich die stimmen etwas komisch an (wie wenn man in einen eimer reden würde). außerdem habe ich teilweise ein knacksen drin.

außerdem kommen mir die leider etwas langsamer vor und leicht zeitversetzt.

problem liegt nicht an meiner anlage. 

was kann es da haben????

danke für hilfe / anregungenLast edited by _eckobar_ on Sat Dec 02, 2006 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau mal mit alsamixer nach, ob PCM nicht zu überregelt ist.

Tobi

----------

## _eckobar_

hallo finswimmer!

hab ich nachkontrolliert, sollte eigentlich nicht im übersteuerungsbereich sein. werte für master und PCM liegen bei 95%. hab es aber sicherheitshalber auf 80% runtergeschraubt. klang hört sich genau so sch*** an, nur halt leiser. *gg*.

außerdem ist mir dieser effekt wirklich erst nach dem upgrade von kernel 17 auf 18 aufgefallen, und beim alsamixer hab ich da sicher nichts gemacht.

hoffe euch/dir fällt noch etwas ein!

----------

## _eckobar_

ZUSATZINFO:

hab kernel 2.6.17-r8 noch auf meinem system. hab jetzt mal wieder mit dem 17er kernel gestartet, da ist sound 1A, keine probleme.

kann es vielleicht sein, dass vom 17er kernel vielleicht noch alte konfigs betreffend ALSA oder so rumliegen und dem 18er kernel schmeckt das nicht.

ZUR WIEDERHOLUNG: für ALSA nehme ich aber die build in treiber!

----------

## Finswimmer

Mit Built In Alsa kenn ich mich nicht so super aus, aber kannst du da nicht auch alsaconf starten?

Dann schreibt er ja alle Configs neu, evtl hilft das was.

Tobi

----------

## _eckobar_

prinzipiell hast du recht, jedoch braucht man das tool alsaconf nicht starten, wenn man die build in treiber verwendet. zumindest ist dies laut handbuch von http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml so beschrieben.

vielleicht noch eine idee????

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm Punkt 3.2 soll bei beiden Wegen ausgeführt werden.

Also auf  :Smile: 

----------

## _eckobar_

auf http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml steht aber folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Sie ALSA in Ihrem Kernel aktiviert haben und ALSA nicht als Module kompiliert haben, fahren Sie bitte mit dem Kapitel ALSA Initskript fort. Die anderen müssen ALSA konfigurieren. Das wird durch die Existenz des Tools alsaconf aus den alsa-utils recht leicht gemacht.
> 
> 

 

egal: hab es aber trotzdem probiert, sicher ist sicher. mir ist dann gesagt worden: "no supported card found!" auch keine legacy card hat gepasst.!!!!!!

somit gehe ich mal davon aus, dass alsaconf für build in treiber nicht zutrifft(wie in der doku beschrieben), weil sonst würde ich ja überhaupts nichts hören.

----------

## SinoTech

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> auf http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml steht aber folgendes:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Wenn Sie ALSA in Ihrem Kernel aktiviert haben und ALSA nicht als Module kompiliert haben, fahren Sie bitte mit dem Kapitel ALSA Initskript fort. Die anderen müssen ALSA konfigurieren. Das wird durch die Existenz des Tools alsaconf aus den alsa-utils recht leicht gemacht.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Doch, alsaconf erstellt dir (soviel ich weiß) die Datei "/etc/modules.d/alsa", in welcher die benötigten Module drinn stehen. Bei mir zum Beispiel:

 */etc/modules.d/alsa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0
> ...

 

Kann natürlich sein das das nur gilt wenn du im Kernel "<M>" und nicht "<*>" für die Alsa Module gewählt hast.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## _eckobar_

kann gut möglich sein, weil ich hab meine alsa treiber nämlich direkt im kernel also <*>

----------

## AROK

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> kann gut möglich sein, weil ich hab meine alsa treiber nämlich direkt im kernel also <*>

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bitte nehmen Sie zum Zwecke der Vereinfachung zur Kenntnis, dass alle Beispiele zeigen, wie ALSA als Module kompiliert werden. Es ist empfohlen, dem Beispiel zu folgen, weil es uns erlaubt, alsaconf zu verwenden , was für die Konfiguration Ihrer Karte ein Segen ist. Bitte überspringen Sie nicht das Konfigurationskapitel dieses Dokuments. Falls Sie Optionen fest einkompiliert haben wollen, dann stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die Änderungen entsprechend an Ihrer Konfiguration vornehmen.
> 
> 

 

----------

## _eckobar_

danke AROK!

hab den auszug aus dem handbuch gefunden. schätze mal ich werde mich an diesem strohhalm klammern und die alsa driver mittels modul laden!

mal schauen wann ich dazu komme. werd euch über die (hoffentlich positiven) forschritte natürlich informieren!

mfg

eckobar

----------

## _eckobar_

so wie versprochen melde ich mich natürlich.

hab heute endlich zeit gefunden mich mit meinem erwähnten problem etwas zu beschäftigen. dank dem hinweis von AROK hab ich mir jetzt gleich gedacht, dass ich vielleicht mal die externen alsa-driver verwenden sollte.

danke der anleitung http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml kann man ja auch nicht wirklich viel falsch machen.

hab jetzt mal sound mit amarok getestet. hört sich wie gewünscht an...keine probleme mit amarok.

jedoch habe ich jetzt ein neues problem, ist zwar nicht so schlimm weil ich madplay eigentlich eh nicht verwende jedoch würde es mich einfach interessieren:

wenn ich jetzt madplay auffordere mir eine mp3 datei abzuspielen bekomme ich:

```
eckobar@hercules /mnt/ipod $ madplay Kraftwerk\ -\ Das\ Model.mp3

MPEG Audio Decoder 0.15.2 (beta) - Copyright (C) 2000-2004 Robert Leslie et al.

audio: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory

eckobar@hercules /mnt/ipod $

```

vielleicht fällt euch ja etwas ein dazu, werde thread aber trotzdem auf [solved] setzen, weil mein madplay eigentlich nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen problem zu tun hat.

DANKE AN ALLE, DIE MIR GEHOLFEN HABEN

----------

